
Enpass, password manager that lets you sync over various cloud accounts - asendia
https://www.enpass.io/
======
asendia
Enpass can sync with cloud accounts of your choice: gdrive, onedrive, icloud,
dropbox and your own webdav. It also supports TOTP even though I don't like
the idea of storing TOTP in the same place with the password.

